# Bitdefender AV? Just any in general?



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, was looking at Bitdefender, I know they are pretty good with computers, anyone use them for their phone?

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.bitdefender.security&feature=search_result

I know the census is pretty much torn, some people say AV is a waste saying being Linux based its not really needed and some people swear by it. I dunno, i thought just watching what was downloaded was good enough.

Opinions? Suggestions? Devs? ( u guys prob have the most experience with this type of stuff), Better safe than sorry? :_con: :erm (1):


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> ...Opinions? Suggestions? Devs? ( u guys prob have the most experience with this type of stuff), ...


I've yet to see a dev recommend one if that tells you anything.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I know malware filled apps are out there, if programs like these are really necessary ... is a good question. My wife found an app that had malware. It installed random bs apps and really slowed down her phone. Uninstall the app / apps and the problem is gone. I am yet to hear of anything that would / could do actual damage to a phone to warrant the need for a "AV"


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> I know malware filled apps are out there, if programs like these are really necessary ... is a good question. My wife found an app that had malware. It installed random bs apps and really slowed down her phone. Uninstall the app / apps and the problem is gone. I am yet to hear of anything that would / could do actual damage to a phone to warrant the need for a "AV"


see and I know there are phishing and malware, but haven't heard of a macro, worm, trojan etc for phones. Also an app lke lookout runs 10-20mbs of ram. yikes


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I use Lookout Security & Antivirus, this gives you the ability to recover your phone if it is lost and scans software installs for suspicious activity. I checked out Bitdefender and it looks good too, I may check it out. Give it a download, what do you have to lose?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

True, its suppose to be "passive" according to the advertisement only activating when you open it. It simply scans the apps and the SD card primarily. I'll run in for a few days and report back.

bump on the Devs opinion?


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

Way better than anti-virus:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.lbe.security&hl=en

This gem of a program acts sort of like a firewall and lets you selectively control individual permissions per-app (or block apps entirely). It even pops up an allow/deny window whenever a program asks for GPS location, etc.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

looks good ilk gove it a try. don't really think bitdefender is doing anything other than scanning my sd


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

i used wavesecure before mcafee rolled antivirus, browsing protection, etc. into it.

i'm not all that concerned about malicious software on my device(s). i'd rather have a chance of recovering it if it was stolen or lost or whatever than have something digging through my SD card for windows or android malware.

that being said, i think lookout works well and has a lot of features for a free app. webroot's also nice. just not my thing


----------



## jmorton10 (Sep 4, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> Give it a download, what do you have to lose?


You mean other than speed and battery life?? ;-)

~John


----------

